# Web page buttons not showing in IE. Firefox & Chrome OK



## alan.surry (Sep 24, 2007)

We have a basic website promoting our holiday home which I put together using Microsoft Publisher 2003 about 4 years ago. (The url is www.bagabeach.co.uk) The problem is that in the last few months, the site won't load properly in Internet Explorer. even though it still loads fine in Firefox & Chrome. The main homepage is there, but the buttons linking to the other pages have disappeared. I run a small I.T. business, so I'm fairly technically savvy, though web design is not really my forte, as you will see from the site.

Any suggestions, short of reworking the whole site would be gratefully appreciated.

Alan Surry.


----------



## geek-assist (Oct 4, 2011)

Hm..This is strange, it loaded properly once, tried it again, and the buttons disappeared...


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You won't want to hear this but the code is horrible and the best way to get it working with modern browsers is to re-write it.

Also from a personal point of view lose the music or at least allow the visitor to turn it off / on.


----------



## alan.surry (Sep 24, 2007)

colinsp said:


> You won't want to hear this but the code is horrible and the best way to get it working with modern browsers is to re-write it.
> 
> Also from a personal point of view lose the music or at least allow the visitor to turn it off / on.


Thanks for the replies. Someone else looked at the site & said the same sort of thing. " The code is rubbish". Not knowing HTML, I built with Publisher 2003, so I blame Microsoft for any failings on the coding. I've long since learned not to rely on their products if you want a good job doing, so if it needs to be rewritten, then can anyone recommend a web design program that is easy to use and won't cost a fortune?

Also, if I copy & paste the text from the existing site to the new one as I'm rebuilding it, will any "horrible code" get copied?

Lastly. Yes, I thought the music was a good idea, but I get your drift, it can be a bit much!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

If you copy and paste the text then that will be fine BUT whatever you do don't copy the html code.

In some respects it is easier to use just a plain text editor. the free Notepad++. If you want WYSIWYG Dreamweaver is the Rolls Royce BUT very expensive and overkill for what you need, some people like the free Komposer but I am not a fan you can also have a look at the free Microsoft programme Web Developer Express which does produce proper code but again some people don't like it.

Come back if you have any specific problems.


----------

